

"Value", the irksome euphemism - guard-of-terra
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/value-the-irksome-euphemism.html

======
guard-of-terra
I was blown away by this:

 _A particularly inflexible conscience is a horrible condition. Feet to which
no mass-produced shoes fit are merely inconvenient. A conscience incompatible
with mass-produced social arrangements is a huge burden - not just on its
owner, but on his friends and family._

